# live from Illinois



## skullmount1988

Just got up the tree for the first hunt. Sitting in a ladder stand between a field and a big creek. Weather is cool and windy but the woods are starting to come alive. Seen a **** possum and the squirrels are starting to move around. I'll post some pics once the sun pops out a little.


----------



## chaddd

Good luck!


----------



## skullmount1988

Buddy just drilled a nanny at 15 yards


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ooooo! Keep alert and keep us updated!


----------



## skullmount1988

Pics 














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaw Jacker

I hope you stick a biggen :thumbup:


----------



## skullmount1988

Buddy shot #2 and cousin just hit a doe but doesn't think it was a good shot.


----------



## Jason

Good deal.....where up in Illinois? I'm right on the border up a tree!!! Hope ya get something. Nanny have passes this morning fer me.....


----------



## kdawg.84

*Man.*

I hate bubble guts in the morning.Tell your buddy they will pass.


----------



## skullmount1988

Jason said:


> Good deal.....where up in Illinois? I'm right on the border up a tree!!! Hope ya get something. Nanny have passes this morning fer me.....


We are in Olney Illinois.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Lucky!! New member here, I just got off nightshift working up here in Illinois, wishing I was in a tree. Well good for yall hope yall stick gooduns.. Couple more weeks then I'll be in a tree


----------



## ThaFish

I'm in Illinois too! 11 hours into a 19 hour drive to Sheboygan, Wisconsin. Chinook salmon, here I come.


----------



## Achim2

Shoot a bigun


----------



## jaster

Get em brother.


----------



## skullmount1988

4 deer total. I didn't see any. Pics in just a few


----------



## John B.

They put you in the gar hole.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

skullmount1988 said:


> 4 deer total. I didn't see any. Pics in just a few


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
To heck with the does, wait on some bone .
Good luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## chaddd

Emerald Ghost said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To heck with the does, wait on some bone .
> Good luck and have a safe trip.


I was thinking the same thing...that's a long drive to shot does on day 1. But if it makes you happy who cares. Iam jealous either way!


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

I didn't kill anything but hell here you can shoot a doe and have a buck come by 5 mins later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Back in the stand for the afternoon hunt. Sitting by the creek.
View attachment 599249









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Nice view. Good luck!


----------



## chaddd

Show us the booner!


----------



## skullmount1988

In the tree for day 2. Hope I can at least see a deer.


----------



## pcola4

Good luck! Headed up in november.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Good luck Brother. I am gone to work on our place for 2 days. Hope to see a bigun posted up when I get back


----------



## pcola4

Jason said:


> Good deal.....where up in Illinois? I'm right on the border up a tree!!! Hope ya get something. Nanny have passes this morning fer me.....


Jason you on that new lease in kentucky? Let us know how it goes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost

What is your set up Skullmount, you shooting a Hoyt, what else ? 
Producer / Director Val said that if you want this to be a Blackwater Production, you need to be giving your sponsors some recognition.


----------



## skullmount1988

Emerald Ghost said:


> What is your set up Skullmount, you shooting a Hoyt, what else ?
> Producer / Director Val said that if you want this to be a Blackwater Production, you need to be giving your sponsors some recognition.


Shooting a hoyt faktor 30 . Trophy ridge react one sight, qad hdx rest, and carbon express arrows tipped with the new swhacker 3 blades.


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

Get em brother....nothing so far fer me except a **** and some squirrels.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

skullmount1988 said:


> Shooting a hoyt faktor 30 . Trophy ridge react one sight, qad hdx rest, and carbon express arrows tipped with the new swhacker 3 blades.


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nice, I didn't know Shwacker made a 3 blade broad head.
Do love them QAD's.


----------



## skullmount1988

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nice, I didn't know Shwacker made a 3 blade broad head.
> Do love them QAD's.


Yes sir they are new this year. Little cousin shot the doe yesterday with em. She bled pretty good for only having and entrance hole and didn't make it but maybe 80 yards.


----------



## skullmount1988

Jason said:


> Get em brother....nothing so far fer me except a **** and some squirrels.


I've seen nothing but ***** and squirrels. Gonna do some squirrel hunting mid day. Limit is 5 per person but these things are the size of blackwater deer lol


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> I've seen nothing but ***** and squirrels. Gonna do some squirrel hunting mid day. Limit is 5 per person but these things are the size of blackwater deer lol


I actually watched a show yesterday where they did a **** hunt in Illinois... biggest **** was 28lbs...

28lbs! That dude is big enough to beat us up!


----------



## damnifino3

Good luck


----------



## Rickpcfl

John B. said:


> I actually watched a show yesterday where they did a **** hunt in Illinois... biggest **** was 28lbs...
> 
> 28lbs! That dude is big enough to beat us up!


 That's as big as some of the deer that I saw at the check in station during bow season.


----------



## skullmount1988

Afternoon sit






View attachment 599953


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

Looks thick! Just like the big boys like it. Good luck


----------



## skullmount1988

Let's see if try'n hard's theory is true. I've got owls hooting everywhere so maybe the deer are on their hooves.


----------



## skullmount1988

Just passed this guy up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

Hope the bigun shows up!


----------



## Achim2

There will be a bigger one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

skullmount1988 said:


> View attachment 600105
> 
> Just passed this guy up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



That's a steep hill!..... Oh wait here ya go


----------



## Achim2

Is that a boner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

2 big deer just walked by at 50 yards but couldn't tell what they were


----------



## skullmount1988

Achim2 said:


> Is that a boner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea sure is I'm just waiting on a bigger one


----------



## Jason

skullmount1988 said:


> Let's see if try'n hard's theory is true. I've got owls hooting everywhere so maybe the deer are on their hooves.



I've had owls hooting all over since I've been here....just can't shoot bucks at 200 yards w/a stick!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Owls are not a theory of mine.... Heard it for years and have noticed that when I hear them - the deer are usually on the move. Owls don't mean that a big buck is about to show up - it just means that deer are moving


----------



## 706Z

I believe !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Got in the tree late this am. In the tree maybe 8 mins and this guy comes out at 10 yards.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

Damn! Iam ready to get in a tree


----------



## reel-crazzzy

Good Luck Today might be the day BIG BOY Steps Out


----------



## chaddd

We need an update


----------



## skullmount1988

Cousin killed a doe this morning and seen a 4 pt right after. Said the buck walked up to the doe and started licking her. Back in the tree now with nothing seen yet but weather is perfect besides a little wind


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

The deer this morning has some tumors or something but the new 3 blade swhacker is pretty nasty. She ran maybe 15 yards stopped and fell dead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Update from this evening. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Not ta for all of us

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Yall even seeing anything 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Not seeing em like they do on TV in Illinois. But have seen three small bucks and a few does. None of us seen anything tonight


----------



## lettheairout

Still very early. End of month should be on fire 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I usually see a change in the bucks about Halloween and then the first few weeks of November it gets exciting, that's when a fella needs to be in the woods if he's able to. Most of my trail cam pics of bucks right now are mostly still nighttime pics, but it don't mean ole split toe won't show himself. Just keep at it and hopefully it will happen, I see um mostly in evenings early season. Well good luck and how much time do yall have left to hunt


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> I usually see a change in the bucks about Halloween and then the first few weeks of November it gets exciting, that's when a fella needs to be in the woods if he's able to. Most of my trail cam pics of bucks right now are mostly still nighttime pics, but it don't mean ole split toe won't show himself. Just keep at it and hopefully it will happen, I see um mostly in evenings early season. Well good luck and how much time do yall have left to hunt


We have the rest of this week left.


----------



## Jason

skullmount1988 said:


> We have the rest of this week left.


I liked being up there in the woods, I really liked sleeping in my own bed last night though!!! It might have been a little more fun fer me ifin someone was up there with me but hunting by yourself fer a week gets kinda boring...I won't have to worry bout that come smoke pole season!:thumbsup: 

Hope you can get it done!


----------



## skullmount1988

Jason said:


> I liked being up there in the woods, I really liked sleeping in my own bed last night though!!! It might have been a little more fun fer me ifin someone was up there with me but hunting by yourself fer a week gets kinda boring...I won't have to worry bout that come smoke pole season!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you can get it done!


I know what you mean. It's a good time up here but don't know if I'll be able to make it the rest of the week. Starting to miss the family more and more each day. Doesn't help that the deer aren't moving like they should be either.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Get back up that tree! - don't make me break out my annual pep talk this early!!


----------



## skullmount1988

Try'n Hard said:


> Get back up that tree! - don't make me break out my annual pep talk this early!!


Oh I'm up the tree.!


----------



## jaster

Family will be here when you get back. Need to fill that freezer and create a taxidermy Bill, lol


----------



## smokin berlinet

Are you guys on public land? I hope you get some horn. Atlas you aren't totally skunked with 4 does.


----------



## skullmount1988

smokin berlinet said:


> Are you guys on public land? I hope you get some horn. Atlas you aren't totally skunked with 4 does.


No sir private land. There has been some big ones killed here we just aren't seeing them. I've been skunked so far the other guys killed the 5 does. I've still got two doe tags to fill but if I fill my buck tag I won't care if I shoot a nanny.


----------



## Jason

Keep at it, good luck in the AM!!!!


----------



## chaddd

You dragging him out?


----------



## espo16

Talk to me...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## skullmount1988

Hell no this place sucks. Waste of damn money! Didn't see squat.


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> Hell no this place sucks. Waste of damn money! Didn't see squat.



Coulda smoked one in B-Dubb already....IJS....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z

Wut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Blackwater=BW=Bee-Double U= B-Dubb...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> Blackwater=BW=Bee-Double U= B-Dubb...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Yea at least had a chance to shoot at one


----------



## John B.

I've seen 18 deer the last 2 days hobbling my crippled ass around B-dub... 

They gar-holed you hard.


----------



## 706Z

John B. said:


> I've seen 18 deer the last 2 days hobbling my crippled ass around B-dub...
> 
> They gar-holed you hard.



Might be time to make a move skull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Moon phase will be good this week hang in there. Try to find there main food source and be there for the evening hunts. Mornings get in the woods away from there food. See if you can catch them heading to bed 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## skullmount1988

lettheairout said:


> Moon phase will be good this week hang in there. Try to find there main food source and be there for the evening hunts. Mornings get in the woods away from there food. See if you can catch them heading to bed
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Everything is food here for them. Walking in its hard not to slip on some kinda nut.


----------



## lettheairout

Oh boy. Makes it tuff. Are there any ag fields around. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout

Can you give us a topographic map shot of where yall at 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

How much of that green is yours to hunt. And what is your wind been. We will get this figured out. Any way you can mark the spots you have sat and the spots the does been killed. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## skullmount1988

The big sections are what we can hunt. The does have been killed on the north end. The big dot is where I've seen 2 bucks and my cousin seen a 4 pt in the same area.


----------



## skullmount1988

Wind has been a hurricane up until this afternoon.


----------



## lettheairout

Just north of the circle is a green squiggly. That's a good pinch point. South of circle edge of green field. Looks like 2 creeks to the east. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout

Can you go south of the road that cuts across the middle 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## skullmount1988

lettheairout said:


> Can you go south of the road that cuts across the middle
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Yep goin to that section tomorrow am. Buddy seen a 6 and 5 does this afternoon


----------



## lettheairout

Yeah south of the road there are a few good pinch points on the left between the fields. On the far right there is a triangle shaped field. Get the wind right and there should be death before 10am. In the evening should be funneling to the fields in those things wooded strips. Good luck tomorrow 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## John B.

Screw all that... it sounds like too much work, you might get a sense of accomplishment if you kill one...

Instead, just do like they do down here, get you a couple cases of keystone light, the crappiest 4wd 80's chevy you can find, and load it up with a bunch of malnourished, flea infested hound dogs.

Let em run through the section, and see if you can get a piece of one with Diddy's scatter gun. 

If you can also run the dogs on still hunters, over other folks private property, and leave beer cans everywhere, you'll really look like a professional dog hunter.

Go get em!


----------



## Try'n Hard

John B. said:


> Screw all that... it sounds like too much work, you might get a sense of accomplishment if you kill one...
> 
> Instead, just do like they do down here, get you a couple cases of keystone light, the crappiest 4wd 80's chevy you can find, and load it up with a bunch of malnourished, flea infested hound dogs.
> 
> Let em run through the section, and see if you can get a piece of one with Diddy's scatter gun.
> 
> If you can also run the dogs on still hunters, over other folks private property, and leave beer cans everywhere, you'll really look like a professional dog hunter.
> 
> Go get em!



You forgot the Meth


----------



## chaddd

If they had to make their own meth they would burn their trailer down


----------



## Jason

While in KY I noticed 1/2 the deer didn't care about the wind....they did not follow the rule book in that regards. At night, the deer come into the fields but in the AM they flood back to the bedded areas. With all the wind they lay down a bit but I still saw a few in the fields. I would just find the main access routes of the deer in the evening and sit up on the trails into the fields.


----------



## chaddd

Seeing any deer?


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> Seeing any deer?


Hell no. Cousin seen a spike this morning.


----------



## John B.

chaddd said:


> Seeing any deer?


He's searching the trailer parks for a chevy and some hounds.


----------



## chaddd

Hang in there...you never know what may step out up there!


----------



## chaddd

John B. said:


> He's searching the trailer parks for a chevy and some hounds.


I just got back from that place. Saw some trailers and the 80s Chevys. You forgot the 4 banger Nissans with 37 in tires


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

Good luck


----------



## Try'n Hard

Pack up and slip out at about 2 am but before you leave, grab the mount on the left and toss it in the truck, on the way home make up an awesome story about how you shot it, then had to chase it down, swam the river, then got in a death match with it finally strangling it with your bare hands - Everyone will think your awesome and as you get older you will begin to really believe your own lie!


----------



## skullmount1988

Try'n Hard said:


> Pack up and slip out at about 2 am but before you leave, grab the mount on the left and toss it in the truck, on the way home make up an awesome story about how you shot it, then had to chase it down, swam the river, then got in a death match with it finally strangling it with your bare hands - Everyone will think your awesome and as you get older you will begin to really believe your own lie!


There is two nice bucks in a pen in the backyard. Thought about sneaking in there and shooting one. Then haul ass outta there.


----------



## 706Z

Try'n Hard said:


> Pack up and slip out at about 2 am but before you leave, grab the mount on the left and toss it in the truck, on the way home make up an awesome story about how you shot it, then had to chase it down, swam the river, then got in a death match with it finally strangling it with your bare hands - Everyone will think your awesome and as you get older you will begin to really believe your own lie!



Had to laugh !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Has anyone else shot a good buck since yall been there or seen any good ones... Besides the ones in the pin in the backyard


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Has anyone else shot a good buck since yall been there or seen any good ones... Besides the ones in the pin in the backyard


Nope only seen 2 six points a four point and 2 cowhorn between three of us


----------



## jaster

Damn


----------



## Jason

Man, still got some time....Hard not to get discouraged, but hang in there!


----------



## skullmount1988

Yea there's still 4 days left. I'm not really discouraged just not what I expected. Hell that's why they call it hunting.


----------



## jspooney

Anyone who's ever driven that far to hunt knows how you feel. Hang in there. It only takes 5 seconds.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Skullmount,

Is this a pay hunt ?
I would think with 3-4 guys hunting, somebody would have seen something better than a 6 point in 5 days of hunting.

Stay vigilant, cause you can go from the outhouse to the Penthouse in just a few seconds.


----------



## skullmount1988

Emerald Ghost said:


> Skullmount,
> 
> Is this a pay hunt ?
> I would think with 3-4 guys hunting, somebody would have seen something better than a 6 point in 5 days of hunting.
> 
> Stay vigilant, cause you can go from the outhouse to the Penthouse in just a few seconds.


Yea it's a paid hunt. My buddy has been here a few times and says it's normally not like this. Says they usually see lots of basket racked bucks. There's deer here, the roads are beat down.


----------



## skullmount1988

Buddy just seen a good buck about 80 yards


----------



## chaddd

Are yall choosing your own stand locations?


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> Are yall choosing your own stand locations?


Yes


----------



## espo16

October lull....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd

Not goin huntin is a lull


----------



## espo16

All those Ag crops should have been harvested. You're not seeing many deer because they have probably shifted food sources already. Get on them trails leading to what we hunt down here. Find choke points leading the acorns, persimmons, and other goodies back in the woods, you'll find the deer. If you cant hunt here in BW and be successful, Bubba you can hunt anywhere. Good luck. Put one on the ground tonight. Staying tuned.


----------



## JT Powell

Send us an aerial view, we'll help you out.


----------



## skullmount1988

JT Powell said:


> Send us an aerial view, we'll help you out.


Go back a few pages. I don't really need any help lol I've killed my fair share of deer. Although it's way different up here. The crops around here haven't been harvested yet there are soybeans and corn everywhere still. I'm sure that's why we haven't seen that many deer.


----------



## Buckchaser

I've always heard the deer will bed in the standing corn if it's around up there. Just something to think about... Good luck you know what your doing


----------



## skullmount1988

Buckchaser said:


> I've always heard the deer will bed in the standing corn if it's around up there. Just something to think about... Good luck you know what your doing


Yep the buck my buddy seen this morning was on the edge of a small cornfield. Went in and bedded down in the field so gonna set up around him this evening.


----------



## JT Powell

I was just messing with you hang in there. I have also hunted up there and been in the same situation.


----------



## chaddd

Thought I heard you shoot?


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> Thought I heard you shoot?


That's a big negative buddy. Got about 10 more mins.


----------



## espo16

Get off the phone!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd

Let us know what you saw


----------



## skullmount1988

Nothing for all of us


----------



## espo16

Damnit...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16

I'm in bed already... Just seen like 30 kills on YouTube.... My season is going well so far...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

skullmount1988 said:


> Go back a few pages. I don't really need any help lol I've killed my fair share of deer. Although it's way different up here. The crops around here haven't been harvested yet there are soybeans and corn everywhere still. I'm sure that's why we haven't seen that many deer.


They live in the corn once it becomes ripe enough to eat. They have food, water, and cover and they never leave it. They will literally travel miles from any wooded area once they get in the corn. They stay there until they start harvesting it and get physically run out of it. I've been up there enough to know that those deer don't give a rats behind about an acorn this time of year. Only thing I can tell you is find where they might be traveling to a water source from the corn and beans or maybe a transition area where they are traveling between fields. This time of year is way tougher hunting up there than down here. The deer just don't move out if that corn. Now the week of the 20th through the 2nd wee of November is a completely different story. 

Why did you guys pick these 2 weeks to hunt vs later in the season?


----------



## skullmount1988

Grassflatsfisher said:


> They live in the corn once it becomes ripe enough to eat. They have food, water, and cover and they never leave it. They will literally travel miles from any wooded area once they get in the corn. They stay there until they start harvesting it and get physically run out of it. I've been up there enough to know that those deer don't give a rats behind about an acorn this time of year. Only thing I can tell you is find where they might be traveling to a water source from the corn and beans or maybe a transition area where they are traveling between fields. This time of year is way tougher hunting up there than down here. The deer just don't move out if that corn. Now the week of the 20th through the 2nd wee of November is a completely different story.
> 
> Why did you guys pick these 2 weeks to hunt vs later in the season?


We picked it because it was opening week. I didn't know better and they usually have the fields cut by now from what the owner says. This is my first hunt out of state. I figured first two weeks would be prime with no hunting pressure but guess I was wrong.


----------



## chaddd

You may still shoot a stud


----------



## jspooney

Don't feel too bad. We drove 25 hours to Colorado, hunted hard for two solid weeks, and saw only a handful of elk.


----------



## sureicanfish

Man-Drive time!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

jspooney said:


> Don't feel too bad. We drove 25 hours to Colorado, hunted hard for two solid weeks, and saw only a handful of elk.


----------



## chaddd

sure said:


> Man-Drive time!





jspooney said:


> Don't feel too bad. We drove 25 hours to Colorado, hunted hard for two solid weeks, and saw only a handful of elk.


I bet that was a lil rough...EG looked like he had fun anyway. Man driving with bows could be a lil difficult


----------



## sureicanfish

chaddd said:


> I bet that was a lil rough...EG looked like he had fun anyway. Man driving with bows could be a lil difficult


Oh yeah, forgot about the archery part... pretty sure chuck norris could do it though.


----------



## chaddd

If a man drive lead to me seeing what a real stud looked like I'd try it!


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> If a man drive lead to me seeing what a real stud looked like I'd try it!


Gonna run em out mid day then sit the edge and wait for em to come back in the afternoon


----------



## John B.

Are you hunting with an outfitter or?


----------



## skullmount1988

John B. said:


> Are you hunting with an outfitter or?


Yea kinda. It's a half ass outfitter. It's pretty much a do it yourself hunt tho. It's not a place like you'd see on TV but there plenty of woods to hunt. I just think the corn fields are messing us up. The buck this morning come out the corn field and then walked back in.


----------



## chaddd

skullmount1988 said:


> Gonna run em out mid day then sit the edge and wait for em to come back in the afternoon


I was kidding...but I guess you never know. I know you can't kill big deer where there aren't any. You at least don't have that problem


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> I was kidding...but I guess you never know. I know you can't kill big deer where there aren't any. You at least don't have that problem


I was kidding too. But did cross my mind. Or set the field on fire that way I don't have to worry about it the rest of the week.


----------



## chaddd

Hopefully when I check back in the morning I'll see the pics of the 150 you put on the ground


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

skullmount1988 said:


> We picked it because it was opening week. I didn't know better and they usually have the fields cut by now from what the owner says. This is my first hunt out of state. I figured first two weeks would be prime with no hunting pressure but guess I was wrong.


It is a little late for them not have at least started harvesting yet. You got a couple more days. Hang in there. You never know what might slip by you. And all it takes is one farmer to crank up a combine and you will be in business. Those early season hunts are tempting from a price standpont, but theres a reason they are so cheap. Your chances are drastically reduced. A rut hunt or late season post rut hunt has a lot more opportunities. Don't sweat it. Use it as a learning experience and take in the the fact that your not at work getting brow beat like the rest of us.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

All yall got to do is hunt the trails, pinch points,funnels and tunnels,hollers, valleys, ridge tops, ridge bottoms, behind the ridges,feeding areas,bedding areas,napping areas,and day time relaxing areas,and water holes. If yall can hunt them all at the same time, your golden. If yall don't kill one after that then they ain't no helpn. If all else fails get down on your knees and pray... Dear lord baby deer Huntn Jesus please let us lay eyes on a big buck or if you see fit let us harvest a buck and we promise not to dip or drink a beer for at least a week or more... Amen Good luck and enjoy the great outdoors


----------



## Jason

Keep on hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit!!!! I'll be headed back up to my place next weekend, then in a couple more weeks from there!!! So I'll be hitting it hard!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Keep on hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit!!!! I'll be headed back up to my place next weekend, then in a couple more weeks from there!!! So I'll be hitting it hard!!!



(Curly hair)


----------



## Emerald Ghost

FYI

The "Rutting Moon" falls on October 27th this year. 
That is 10 days earlier than last year when it fell on November 6th.


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> (Curly hair)


Short and curlies.... hahaha sicko! I'm telling ya, you gotta be kin!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

In all seriousness just hang in there like they said and this is just a learning curve, next time might wanna wait til late October early November if work and everything else permits it to happen. You being there huntn with your family and friends is awesome, Like my dad used to say "we are just making memories". Lost my dad year ago and me him and my boy always hunted together up here in Illinois and down home, got bunches of memories and pics..so hope yall are having fun regardless if yall harvest ole big boy, it will happen


----------



## chaddd

He must be skinning one out


----------



## John B.

Report in, soldier...


----------



## skullmount1988

Nothing


----------



## chaddd

Ouch


----------



## John B.

I'd swan dive from the tree...


----------



## skullmount1988

Just had 4 come running in. Stopped in a thicket to my left and guess they walked the other way. Couldn't tell if any were bucks or not.


----------



## chaddd

Things are looking up!


----------



## John B.

Let the air outta one!


----------



## lettheairout

Hey that's me 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard

lettheairout said:


> Hey that's me
> 
> somewhere in a tree



Oooh. Man I always thought your screen name referred to you passing gas!!


----------



## John B.

Try'n Hard said:


> Oooh. Man I always thought your screen name referred to you passing gas!!


If he's try'n hard he just might.


----------



## Try'n Hard

John B. said:


> If he's try'n hard he just might.



Don't try too hard!
I've learned the hard way to never trust a poot


----------



## lettheairout

Bad grampa. I think I sharted on the wall

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout

somewhere in a tree


----------



## skullmount1988

Had another deer come walking in before dark but stayed too far out of range and in the thicket.


----------



## chaddd

You gonna try to get closer to the thicket?


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> You gonna try to get closer to the thicket?


Well found out he doesn't own that part so probably not.


----------



## chaddd

Figures


----------



## jspooney

When is your last hunt?


----------



## my3nme

Hunt somewhere in the Midwest every year. If the crops aren't harvested it makes it tuff. As stated earlier they live in the crops until it's picked. I've sat on fiancé rows with beans on 1 side and corn on the other and a combine in the corn field. Deer would wait until tractor got close to move. But if you want to shoot a monster you have to hunt where they live. Don't give up on the Midwest.


----------



## skullmount1988

jspooney said:


> When is your last hunt?


Friday is the last day.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Deer or not - my hats off to you for sticking it out!


----------



## espo16

He's gonna smoke one at 9:07


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I agree, way to stick with it, others woulda quit by now


----------



## Jason

Keeping them fingers and TOES crossed fer ya!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

For me personally, the kill is icing on the cake. 

Getting a break from our everyday responsibilities, making new friends, the possibility of seeing a big buck and just being in the woods is very rewarding. 

And if misery loves company, just remember that it happens to all of us.
Last year I drove 26 hours one way and hunted for 12 days and never saw an Elk from my tree stand.

As Jimmy Valvano said, "NEVER GIVE UP " !


----------



## skullmount1988

Cousin said he just shot a buck. Said it was facing him so not sure how good of a shot he made. Both bucks were looking right at him so he had to shoot. Must suck to get buck fever. I don't know that feeling lol. Gonna give him an hour before we go look but he thinks he heard it crash


----------



## John B.

Atta baby! Hope y'all find him!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

I'd try to give it a little extra time to bleed out.
We be anksiouslee a waiting.
pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## skullmount1988

Big 4 pt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Cut his throat?


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd

espo16 said:


> Cut his throat?
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


I think he got his throat shot...ok skull they got the does and small bucks outta your way! Time to quit playing and show us the bigun


----------



## rippin90

Evidently the bigger ones are near Girl Scout camps.

http://www.heartlandoutdoors.com/tims/story/girls_scout_camp_buck/


----------



## skullmount1988

Yea he shot him in the throat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> Yea he shot him in the throat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Can't blame him there... first buck I see after 10 days up there would get shot anywhere between the antlers and @$$hole... good job, no mercy!


----------



## skullmount1988

Nothing again tonight. Cousin walked in a soybean field when he got down and had a basket rack walk up to him about 20 yards away. The outfitter just told me if I don't fill my tag tomorrow I can come back in January and try to fill it. Rut will be over but should still see some bucks around that time.


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> Nothing again tonight. Cousin walked in a soybean field when he got down and had a basket rack walk up to him about 20 yards away. The outfitter just told me if I don't fill my tag tomorrow I can come back in January and try to fill it. Rut will be over but should still see some bucks around that time.


Honestly I'd like my chances post rut pretty dang good. We don't have a harsh winter, or a true "post rut" season down here... hunt those food sources up there in January, you'll kill a giant.


----------



## chaddd

Did u shot one yet?


----------



## skullmount1988

Nah


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Damn this is worse than watching college football. The anticipation is getting to me! Last day, have a evening hunt left, 4th quarter down by 7. Come on now don't let them get you.. :thumbup:


----------



## espo16

Id stay in there all day and suffer it out till they physically took me outta the stand ....


----------



## Buckchaser

I'd set that bitch on fire


----------



## skullmount1988

Last sit of the hunt. And I hate hunting fields. But there's been deer here everytime someone has hunted it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh

I don't know John B or buckchaser but i can tell you by some of there quotes like set on fire and
swan dive out the stand that we think a lot alike. Good luck on your last sit.


----------



## espo16

Dear Lord, Please let a good'n step out on this field tonight... He's had a long hard week... Allow him to shoot straight when it counts... Amen


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16

Pay attention to the hole underneath that yellow oak over there and that back corner... 6:37 pm... Dead deer... I can feel it in my bones.....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd

Post some pics of some deer!


----------



## skullmount1988

4 turkeys just walked by. No deer yet still.


----------



## chaddd

Gonna shoot a doe if one steps out?


----------



## skullmount1988

Yea probably so but I'll watch her for a little while


----------



## countryjwh

Been in illinois for ten days and probably never thought you would be ready to get back to those sand ridge bucks


----------



## skullmount1988

countryjwh said:


> Been in illinois for ten days and probably never thought you would be ready to get back to those sand ridge bucks


Yep I'm burned out on this shit. I'd rather be hunting scrubs in bw. I'm gonna be headed home around midnight tonight so I can catch my son's football game in the morning.


----------



## chaddd

By next year you'll be ready to try it again


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> By next year you'll be ready to try it again


Hopefully I'll be able to come back in january. It would have been better if the corn had been harvested.


----------



## Jason

Got some daylight left.....keeping em crossed fer ya, but like I told ya---get up w/ me later!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I'm working up here in IL right now, it seems like a perfect evening for critter movement, cool and overcast... Well good luck


----------



## espo16

^^^^!!!!!!!!!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B.

I'm pulling for ya buddy!


----------



## Linkovich

Crunch time. Let's get it done!! You better update us as soon as the nock leaves your string!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

Well...get a doe and a buck


----------



## Brandon_SPC

He shot a double just like last year..... :thumbup: Had to! I feel it!


----------



## skullmount1988

Had 4 does come out at 630. 100 yards out so no shot. Maybe I'll get em in january. Well at least I get to hunt the Hutton unit this year. Now I get to go home and finish trying to fill my gator tags.


----------



## lettheairout

Hutton unit is going be on fire this season. Should be a few goodins killed during archery season. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## damnifino3

Man I gotta hand it to ya. You are a trooper. You have hunted your ass off im just sorry you didn't get a trophy. I think this is one of the longest threads ive seen on here. Be safe coming home. Goodluck with that gator tag.

Chasin' a Buck


----------



## skullmount1988

damnifino3 said:


> Man I gotta hand it to ya. You are a trooper. You have hunted your ass off im just sorry you didn't get a trophy. I think this is one of the longest threads ive seen on here. Be safe coming home. Goodluck with that gator tag.
> 
> Chasin' a Buck


Headed back to good ole florida now. I actually had a really good time. It's not all about the kill. The woods are beautiful up here and wildlife is everywhere besides deer. Got to watch a bunch of ***** turkeys and about a billion squirrels. Olney,IL is actually famous for white squirrels but never actually seen one of them. All in all it was a great time. Got to see my Lil cousin kill him a good buck and shoot some does but now I gotta hear the whole way home how he's the greatest bow hunter ever LOL.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Whew. I'm glad it's over...this hunt bout wore me out!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

skullmount1988 said:


> but now I gotta hear the whole way home how he's the greatest bow hunter ever LOL.


I've had to listen to that same story on a couple occassions...the whole 12 + hours... January will be better. Glad you get to go back!


----------



## Jason

I work all night brother.....just yell at me!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I'll be honest, I hate that it's over. I watched this particular thread in anticipation everyday. Watched it more than any of the soaps on TV. Well now I don't know what to watch, but glad that yall had good time, maybe the late season will be just as good or better thread. Waiting in anticipation...


----------



## jcoss15

You kept going, and really that's the secret to deer hunting just keep going and going. Good job!


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> I'll be honest, I hate that it's over. I watched this particular thread in anticipation everyday. Watched it more than any of the soaps on TV. Well now I don't know what to watch, but glad that yall had good time, maybe the late season will be just as good or better thread. Waiting in anticipation...


Hell I'm glad it's over. And damn happy to be home finally!


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> Hell I'm glad it's over. And damn happy to be home finally!


Pretty quick car ride?!?


----------



## skullmount1988

John B. said:


> Pretty quick car ride?!?


Yeah wasn't bad for having to hear, I killed a bigger buck deer than you for 10 hours


----------



## Brandon_SPC

skullmount1988 said:


> Yeah wasn't bad for having to hear, I killed a bigger buck deer than you for 10 hours


Hey season hasn't even started here in Florida.... He might eat his words :whistling:


----------



## archer-1

Was hoping for better results, headed up there on Thursday myself.


----------



## chaddd

Good luck...keep us updated


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Where at in IL are you going... Will be watching for updates


----------



## PensacolaEd

archer-1 said:


> Was hoping for better results, headed up there on Thursday myself.


 I'm heading to Pike County on Friday. Where in IL are you going?


----------



## skullmount1988

Headed back this weekend to see if I can fill my archery tag. And it's gonna be freezing!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Should be good. Hunt them food sources hard.


----------



## skullmount1988

Well the woods are flooded so the deer are in the fields.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Good luck to ya! I'm up here working in IL and I'll be going out to my leases to see what I can do over the weekend. IL has two weekends left for deer huntn, how long are you getn to hunt? The floods hopefully will work in your favor.


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Good luck to ya! I'm up here working in IL and I'll be going out to my leases to see what I can do over the weekend. IL has two weekends left for deer huntn, how long are you getn to hunt? The floods hopefully will work in your favor.


I'm gonna hunt all next week. But hopefully I have my tag filled the first sit cause I do t wanna have to sit in that kinda cold. How far are u from olney?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Bout 2 1/2 hours to the west, across the river from St. Louis


----------



## llllllllll

Good luck>
I hunted a few season near olney.


----------



## skullmount1988

Back at it. It's cold and raining if it drops about 10 degrees it'll be snowing. I just got in a shooting house and have an hour to get it done.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Get on em son


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Nothing! Supposed to be a high of 18 tomorrow and my climber is soaked. Guess I'll be in a ladder stand in the am


----------



## Jason

Glad you up there trying again.....I'm gonna check fer predator season in KY and may head up to the club on my 7 off at the end of the month!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Yep it supposed to be brutal tonight and tomorrow. Seen deer feeding today while the wind and rain and snow mix was blowing. The front had them feeding mid day. I was driving by the way when I seen them..dang sure wasn't gonna be in that crap weather haha. They didn't seem to mind the weather. I been wrapping the bottom of my camper with insulated board getting ready for this brutal cold. Well good luck to ya hope you kill a bigun!!


----------



## fla_scout

Can we start a new thread for Illinois part 2 for those that are just coming aboard? Come on I know you got a new thread in you.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Good luck!


----------



## chaddd

Good luck! Had to get you out of BW before I can go.


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

I checked the weather at the club and it said SNOW!!! hahaha Looks purty brother!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Can't believe you sat in this brutal cold and wind, your either badass or something else haha. Beautiful day today other than the wind and -wind chills. Supposed to get a little more mild this week so I hope you kill a good one. Good luck


----------



## skullmount1988

Whacked a monster nanny!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Can't believe you sat in this brutal cold and wind, your either badass or something else haha. Beautiful day today other than the wind and -wind chills. Supposed to get a little more mild this week so I hope you kill a good one. Good luck


A badass is an understatement 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

:notworthy:congrats


----------



## skullmount1988

Today's view

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd

I bet they are easy to see.


----------



## skullmount1988

chaddd said:


> I bet they are easy to see.


You would think that but it's not


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Wrong weapon with you, lol


----------



## skullmount1988

jaster said:


> Wrong weapon with you, lol


Nah I'd rather kill em with the hoyt. It's much more exciting.


----------



## skullmount1988

Sitting a iced over creek bed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Good Luck!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I'm in my stand also, decided to catch a quick afternoon hunt. Inside the tree line beside the field.. Good luck to ya


----------



## skullmount1988

Smoked another doe at 40! Had about 7 of em come by me. She dropped in her tracks.


----------



## espo16

:whistling:


skullmount1988 said:


> Smoked another doe at 40! Had about 7 of em come by me. She dropped in her tracks.


----------



## skullmount1988

I'm gonna Sit a while before I get down. I'll have u a pic after a while. I've still gotta fill my buck tag and today's my last day.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Have you seen a buck this trip?


----------



## jaster

Get er done Sulls


----------



## skullmount1988

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Have you seen a buck this trip?


No haven't seen hardly anything. Seen 4 does Sunday and then the few this am


----------



## skullmount1988

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

You still have this evening. Say your prayers and get it done!


----------



## skullmount1988

jaster said:


> You still have this evening. Say your prayers and get it done!


I'm already back up. Snow is all melted so hoping they move around and try to find some food.


----------

